# NHL goal of the year



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Check out Rick Nash's dangles...

http://bluejackets.nhl.tv/team/console?hl=true

Pretty sick.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Saw it on Sportcenter...SICK!


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

great goal!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Wow, that is sick!! In case you don't want to watch all the hilights just fast forward to the 4:10 mark.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

jgat said:


> Wow, that is sick!! In case you don't want to watch all the hilights just fast forward to the 4:10 mark.


Yep, my bad. Here's a better link.

http://www.nhl.tv/team/console?hlg=20072008,2,696&event=PHX709


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I'll take this one as the best






dont know how to make it happen I guess..... copy and paste it, it is worth it.

GO SIOUX

:beer:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Toews is having a great year.


----------



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Those were both really sick goals


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Incoming, where did you get that avatar?

I want it for my desktop background!


----------



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's where I got the avatar

http://i.pbase.com/v3/99/159399/4/47215260.Incoming.jpg


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

The goal of the year might have to go to Evan Trupp, scoring tonights overtime goal against the gophers. Whether it may be NHL or college hockey, that was an amazing goal. I will have to find that one on YouTube.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think the best "bullsh?* call" of the year is the goal that was taken away from Milan Hejduk in the Avs vs. Red wings game last night. He made a perfect shot and Hannan was pushed into Best Actor award recipient, Dominic Hasek. It should have been a 1-1 game and went to overtime. 
uke:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Ande8183 said:


> The goal of the year might have to go to Evan Trupp, scoring tonights overtime goal against the gophers. Whether it may be NHL or college hockey, that was an amazing goal. I will have to find that one on YouTube.


----------

